# Технологии и коммуникации > Компьютерные игры > Стратегии >  Starcraft II Wings of Liberty

## Sadist

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Будущее в ваших руках!

В отдаленном будущем призраки прошлого взывают к вам из темных глубин космоса. Вы — Джим Рейнор, в прошлом шериф, ныне бунтарь, глава восстания против Доминиона и его бесчестного лидера, Арктура Менгска. Многие считают, что рано или поздно горечь предательства и угрызения совести заставят вас сложить оружие. Но данные обещания и жажда мести не позволяют вам бросить начатое. 


Три уникальные расы
Новые боевые единицы
Одиночная кампания
Беспрецедентные сетевые баталии



StarCraft - игра, о которой ходят легенды. Ежедневные мастер-классы корейских киберспортсменов, замечательная по меркам 1998-го графика, захватывающий сюжет о противостоянии трех рас и тренажер молниеносных рефлексов. Появление данной RTS не только обеспечило Blizzard популярность и дальнейшее существование, но и ознаменовало начало новой эры, а система Battle.Net для онлайн-поединков и вовсе заставляет заядлых геймеров просиживать за «ящиком» часами напролет. Любой, уважающий себя стратег в свое время изучил/избороздил StarCraft вдоль и поперек. Уже тогда у людей непроизвольно возник резонный вопрос: «А когда же увидит свет вторая часть?».

StarCraft 2 шел к релизу долго и мучительно - сроки все оттягивались, игра существенно менялась, представая на скринах все в новом и новом виде. StarCraft II вернул нас в будущее, к новому витку противостояния трех противоборствующих рас — Протосов, Землян и Зергов. Разработчики решили отказаться от представления в StarCraft II новой четвертой расы и сохранили ставший классическим и эталонным для жанра RTS трехсторонний баланс сил.




> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]




*Ваше мнение,советы по прохождению.*

----------


## Sanych

Я как-то на приставке играл в такое дело. Ну вот не прут мне стратегии и всё. Одна только понравилась - Обитаемый остров. Послесловие.

----------

